# red eye enigma leo



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

ok i dont know much about genetics lol but how do you get a red eye enigma leopard gecko??


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Albino enigma.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Buy one! :lol2:

Or, if you are like me, with more time than either money or sense, you could mate an enigma to a Bell albino. Half of the babies could be expected to be enigma and het Bell albino, while the other babies would merely be het Bell albino. Mating an enigma het Bell albino to a Bell albino would be expected to produce 1/4 red eyed enigma. Or mating an enigma het Bell albino to a het Bell albino would be expected to produce 1/8 red eyed enigma.

Here's a link to another thread about red eyed enigmas that may be helpful, too.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/genetics/57791-enigma-leopard-gecko.html


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

As far as I can tell red eyed enigmas come from crossing enigma's into the bell albino. F1's will all be het albino - cross these together for a chance of Bell Enigma's some of which could have red eyes.

This does not aparently happen with the Tremper albino strain and I am not aware anyone has tried it yet with the Las Vegas Albino's.


----------

